# new speaker wires for amplifier



## jpudd (Aug 7, 2011)

hey just wondering if anyone had put in new speaker wires into the doors for running directly off an amp?

planning on doing an audio upgrade soon and thought i'd see if anyone had any tips or guides into getting this done quickly and easily


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

did upgrqde the front speakers but kept the original wires. Will do another upgrade soon and now planning on getting 16gauge to the doors. You can't go through the the harness cuz it is a plug. So the only way is probably to drill a hole and insert a gommet.

If someone has a better suggetion, I'm all ears.


----------

